# New Noob!



## PJM (Jan 12, 2020)

Yesterday I took my 6 year old granddaughter on a hike to our favorite wildlife sanctuary.  She asked me to take a picture of a fallen tree for her.  Instead of doing it I asked her if she wanted to take the picture herself.  So, I showed her how to hold the camera and snap a picture.  That was the last I used the camera for the rest of the hike.

She didn't just snap away.  She thoughtfully looked for things that interested her.  Here is a sampling of what interests a 6 year old.  I may be buying another camera soon.

Tree roots



E5436B93-91E4-4625-90E8-280ACF69D97E by Peter Martin, on Flickr

Small cave



D95579C3-FF6E-4CA1-BEF6-DC58C5B1A150 by Peter Martin, on Flickr

Tunnel through rocks



594A3AAC-EE15-4BE9-9F71-268C3884C76A by Peter Martin, on Flickr

Me



82040D4E-B85E-4A1A-BAA2-9586709DC021 by Peter Martin

Sky reflected on pond



E5ADB25E-F9F2-4835-97C5-D8FDBEF94331 by Peter Martin, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 12, 2020)

Great start.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 12, 2020)

That is cool.


----------



## Jeff G (Jan 12, 2020)

Pete, I think your right about the new camera soon.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 12, 2020)

Keep encouraging her, its a good start


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 12, 2020)

Only a few years before she can join, some brill photography.... watch out you will be replaced lol


----------



## PJM (Jan 13, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Great start.





jcdeboever said:


> That is cool.





Jeff G said:


> Pete, I think your right about the new camera soon.





Jeff15 said:


> Keep encouraging her, its a good start





Original katomi said:


> Only a few years before she can join, some brill photography.... watch out you will be replaced lol



Thanks everyone.  It was quite fun watching her get into it.  I'm hoping it becomes one of those special things we can do together when she visits.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 13, 2020)

Now you'll have to answer to her parents ... "What did you do to her? She won't stop talking about photography!! " lol!

Interesting set and they clearly depict the mind of an adventurous child.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 13, 2020)

Great learning and bonding time.


----------



## PJM (Jan 14, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Now you'll have to answer to her parents ... "What did you do to her? She won't stop talking about photography!! " lol!
> 
> Interesting set and they clearly depict the mind of an adventurous child.



As she never stops talking anyway it will only be a change of topic


----------



## PJM (Jan 14, 2020)

smoke665 said:


> Great learning and bonding time.


Yes.  We have a short but growing list:  hiking, fishing, and now this.


----------



## primefactor123 (Jan 18, 2020)

She's off to a good start.


----------



## Winona (Jan 18, 2020)

That is how I ended up with my Canon 80D. Daughter took over the T2i.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 18, 2020)

Excellent!! Loved seeing these.


----------

